# my first stuffed backstrap



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm fixing to smoke my first smoked backstrap stuffed with beer brats and cheese. Thanks for the idea possumgritz. Do you think it is necesary to pre cook the brats before i put on smoker? I'll have q-veiws later.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Bryan, it probably wouldn't hurt to pre-cook them a bit.  I start my brats by simmering them in beer.  Once the beer is reduced to a thick carmalized state, they go on the smoker.  Instead of putting them on the smoker, in this case, I would think that you could let them cool and then use them like you're wanting to do.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be waiting for the results


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds like A good idea BA-LOKO but i'v decided to grill them for about 10 minutes(had it done before you posted).
I have some pics but I dont know how to put them on here.
Bryan


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Bryan, there are some very helpful threads on how to upload photos.  If you have trouble locating them after doing a search, let me know and I'll try my best to help you.

Do you have a photobucket account?  Click


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks again BA-LOKO I just signed up for photo bucket.

heres the butterflied backstrap

heres the brats I used

this is is my brats after grilling them and my seasonings and cheese I used

stuffing my backstraps

wrapped in bacon because pork fat rules

got them in smoker at 225 degrees. They have been cooking now for one and A half hours.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice!  Keep those photos coming!


----------



## flash (Dec 29, 2007)

FYI. Since that Vivicam has some large megapixels, when you use photobucket, in the upload area is OPTIONS. Choose 800 x 600 or smaller. This will keep us from having to scroll right to view all the photos and read the text.
 Good luck on the smoke, got a few back straps myself to do.


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info I did not know any better but now I do.
I think I fixed it.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good man...I am drooling here.


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok heres some updated q-veiws 
tbs

after about 2 and half hours into it

notice extra brat on side (beer snacks while it cooks done ate two of them.)


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok heres the finished product after 4 hours. It is at 162 got A little done I (was busy).

after resting for 20 minutes.

It was the best backstrap I had ever eaten ( best deer meat actually)
thanks possumgritz for the recipie, maybe next time I wont cook it so long.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

That look awesome Bryan! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to try that recipe!


----------



## gramason (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

smokey bryan
Good looking backstraps, you have me thinking....... I have many venison backstraps and alot of homeade venison brats, polish and ring sausages in the frezer !!!


----------



## flash (Dec 30, 2007)

Your pool is on fire 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That sure looks good. You took something healthy and turned it evil with that brat. I like it.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 30, 2007)

thats my kinda eatin


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good lookin grub Bryan.


----------



## possumgritz (Dec 30, 2007)

They look awesome Bryan! I can see the deer population is about to take a dip in Georgia


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright Possum and Bryan you got me!!!!!!!!!
I got the Loin marinating in a home concoction and the bacon is waiting.  I have to try this, it looks real good.  I am going to run it to 145 internal temp and see what it all looks like.  It is cold here today so it will take some tim to get it there.  I think it is 16 degrees our today.  
Wish me luck!!


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm fixing to smoke my first smoked backstrap stuffed with beer brats and cheese. Thanks for the idea possumgritz. Do you think it is necesary to pre cook the brats before i put on smoker? I'll have q-veiws later.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Bryan, it probably wouldn't hurt to pre-cook them a bit.  I start my brats by simmering them in beer.  Once the beer is reduced to a thick carmalized state, they go on the smoker.  Instead of putting them on the smoker, in this case, I would think that you could let them cool and then use them like you're wanting to do.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be waiting for the results


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds like A good idea BA-LOKO but i'v decided to grill them for about 10 minutes(had it done before you posted).
I have some pics but I dont know how to put them on here.
Bryan


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Bryan, there are some very helpful threads on how to upload photos.  If you have trouble locating them after doing a search, let me know and I'll try my best to help you.

Do you have a photobucket account?  Click


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks again BA-LOKO I just signed up for photo bucket.

heres the butterflied backstrap

heres the brats I used

this is is my brats after grilling them and my seasonings and cheese I used

stuffing my backstraps

wrapped in bacon because pork fat rules

got them in smoker at 225 degrees. They have been cooking now for one and A half hours.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice!  Keep those photos coming!


----------



## flash (Dec 29, 2007)

FYI. Since that Vivicam has some large megapixels, when you use photobucket, in the upload area is OPTIONS. Choose 800 x 600 or smaller. This will keep us from having to scroll right to view all the photos and read the text.
 Good luck on the smoke, got a few back straps myself to do.


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info I did not know any better but now I do.
I think I fixed it.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good man...I am drooling here.


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok heres some updated q-veiws 
tbs

after about 2 and half hours into it

notice extra brat on side (beer snacks while it cooks done ate two of them.)


----------



## smokey bryan (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok heres the finished product after 4 hours. It is at 162 got A little done I (was busy).

after resting for 20 minutes.

It was the best backstrap I had ever eaten ( best deer meat actually)
thanks possumgritz for the recipie, maybe next time I wont cook it so long.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

That look awesome Bryan! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to try that recipe!


----------



## gramason (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

smokey bryan
Good looking backstraps, you have me thinking....... I have many venison backstraps and alot of homeade venison brats, polish and ring sausages in the frezer !!!


----------



## flash (Dec 30, 2007)

Your pool is on fire 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That sure looks good. You took something healthy and turned it evil with that brat. I like it.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 30, 2007)

thats my kinda eatin


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good lookin grub Bryan.


----------



## possumgritz (Dec 30, 2007)

They look awesome Bryan! I can see the deer population is about to take a dip in Georgia


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright Possum and Bryan you got me!!!!!!!!!
I got the Loin marinating in a home concoction and the bacon is waiting.  I have to try this, it looks real good.  I am going to run it to 145 internal temp and see what it all looks like.  It is cold here today so it will take some tim to get it there.  I think it is 16 degrees our today.  
Wish me luck!!


----------

